# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Sauna State (Gorredijk)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sauna State
Stationsweg 94
Gorredijk (FR)

Bezoek de website van Sauna State

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sauna State (Gorredijk).*

----------


## MissMolly

We zijn hier afgelopen zomer geweest.
We werden er hartelijk ontvangen, het personeel was vriendelijk, en geheel ziet er heel mooi en vooral heel gezellig uit.
Ook de keuken is prima.
De sauna in de pipo-wagen is echt een vondst.

----------

